# Good websites other than dubizzle



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all, just out of curiosity are there any other websites other than dubizzle that are useful when looking for room shares or apartments to rent in dubai?

Many thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

No.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Propertyfinder.ae, Bayut.com and justrentals. Same stuff on each of them...so Jimbo is right


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry mate but people currently are using dubizzle and rest of the sites are using data of dubizzle so basically all same


----------

